# Deefer's first haircut.



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Deefer at nine weeks old!








Before we left for Puppy Parlour and looking rather shaggy!








The after cut!








Being cheeky








Taken to bed 

Just wondering now how much this colour will spread - don't think it has stopped yet!

Sue


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Deefer was full fluffed before his trim but now.. he looks amazing.

Very stylish cut Deefer .. watch our for all those lady dogs now...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH he looks great! good first trip!


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

He is so proud of himself! So much attention when we went for a walk that he is rather big headed tonight.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He looks lovely he looks like he's smiling in that shot either that or he's justeaten something jummie. No more upset stomache then Sue? x


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Karen - thank you for remembering - no his tummy is fine now. We think it was a playstation ear piece that he ate that day. He was just on full charge in that picture and my son was lying on his tummy to get the shot! Tonight he is just exhausted. All this grooming must be tiring


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

He looks so smart!! I am never bored by cockapoo pictures so keep the pictures coming! xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

What a very handsome boy he is


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Deefer said:


> He was just on full charge in that picture and my son was lying on his tummy to get the shot! Tonight he is just exhausted. All this grooming must be tiring


Action shot, well done to your son.

Lovely pictures, looks a very happy Deefer


----------

